# FHG Companies/ About Time Snow???????



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

Has anyone dealt with them? Any input or comments welcome. They're looking for bids on some property's near me.


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi, I work part-time for About time snow in the office and on the road, and I am also a plower. They are a great company, and a pleasure to deal with. Hopefully you will be joining the team soon, post any questions you have.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Last year they had an add in the local paper. I called and spoke a someone who stated that they had banks and toys r us. He was only willing to pay $60.00 an hour for a 1 ton 8 foot blade. He also said they wanted plowed AFTER the storm! I kindly said thanks but no thanks. A week later I got a phone call asking if I had shovelers. They will pay a wopping $10.00 hours for a crew.. A dusting few that very next day, I got a call to salt a toys R us, I refused due to the fact it was 2:00 in the pm and the the ground was only wet here, (the snow had melted) and no price was discussed or invoice terms. IMO that is a poor way to operate a buisness...


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Said no, then said yes, then said no to our bid on a Home Depot.

Liked our per event price, but anted to do it hourly at somewhere 60-70 an hour.
I just really struggle to say anything positive about management companies. 

~Matt


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

I hear ya. I never made any face to face over coffee & donuts. What type of co. thinks someone will do a commerial lot without seeing it in the dry, and thinks any insured expirenced sub would plow on a telephone agreement? Plus for $60.00 an hour AFTER the storm, I might as well sit in my underware and watch Jerry Springer


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Not only are the rates really low, what kind of company looks to make arrangements this late in the game? Makes me wonder if they backed out of their seasonal contract with sub because of the no winter weather. For the rate they must want a kid with dad's truck plowing without additional liability insurance. I only had one inquiry from a management company for salting. The lot they wanted done would take about $90 in salt per app. and their "target rate" was $93 LOL told them double their rate and we could talk. Never heard back so they must have found someone with a salt shaker to do it!!!


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

interestingly enough, mgmt companies like SMG go "belly up" owing the subs collectively hundreds of thousands.

is that who you really want to trust your businesses and families futures to ????

we told 'em hell no, how about you?


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

My friend does a toys r us for them he hasn't had no problem yet.He signed up for something they were offering that they will have your check to you within 5 business days for 5 percent.He took it.50 dollars off a thousand for payment in five days well worth it when doing work for these companys.U.S Maintenance doesn't offer that.Someone says U.S Maintenance I run for the truck and hit the gas.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

I am still owed $5000 from Symbiot (SMG), but I will probably never see it. They pulled some scam where they said they are in a "dissolution of business". My lawyer had already served them, but he said I most likely wont get it. If anything it might be a few hundred bucks.

On the other hand, I do work for a company called IPT. They are a management company also, and I have worked for them 3 years straight. Payment in 30-40 days each month. Not bad at all.

I will probably never work for another management company again other than IPT. Too big of a chance dealing with these big companies, they could care less about the small guy. There is no local office to go into and yell at anybody, we have no leverage against them after the job is done.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hmm 5% for YOUR money in 5 days? What is your interest rate if you get a slow pay? I net 15 on every invoice. Again there is a sucker that will bow down to these companies that want a 5 % discount to pay you $60.00 per hour...


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*About Time Snow-Say it ain't so!!!*

I will post a short story about this company tonight and the type of people they hire!Hold on to your hats,because I will be BASHING!!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Cool, now im sitting on the edge of my seat! I love a little bashing plus some of these storys people tell are unreal!


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Now that I have your attention!*

First of all someone who has been around awhile in this business never bashes someone in public.It's not good for business!But I do have a few things to say.About time Snow does not care how much you usually charge for your snow rate,they go by the square foot.My personnel dealings with them were pretty good.In fact I will try to seek work next year if I lose any accounts.Even though my bid was high for them,the process in which everything was handeld was GREAT!


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

They just called to plow wacovia bank. Hmm last minute snows on the ground..


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Come down here they said they can not find anyone. Bashing or education, this is networking.


----------



## Colonial (Jan 22, 2007)

Question?

I thought US Maint had the contract for Wachovia's?? IF they do and FHG is a management company are they hiring a management company to hire a management company to hire a subcontractor???


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

they all can make a buck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anybody remember Nancy Reagan's slogan? "Just say NO!"


----------

